# Leeches



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am interested in trying leeches for saugeye and have two questions:
1. Is there an optimal time of year/water temperature to use them?
2. Is current an issue concerning their effectiveness?


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I know that if you use them in too cold of water they ball up. But the things are like leather, they stay on the hook really well. We used them in Canada and caught everything from big gills to walleye and perch.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

They should be fine to use right now but as Poohfinger just said they ball up in cold water.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

keep them in colder water than you'll be using them in. When they hit the warmer water, the action is awesome


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to use them all the time. Keep fresh water in them and they will last a long time in the refridgerator. They are great for all types of fish as they are a natural predator. They become effective in the mid 50's. That is they start swimming and stop balling up.

Good luck!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

leeches catch everything...in the last week I caught a bunch of channel cats, smallmouth bass, rock bass, a nice crappie and some big bluegill(in the rocky river)


----------

